# Welcome......



## Mackey Mouse

Welcome to Coping and Compassion.  I asked that we be allowed to have our own board to talk so that we can cope with the illness of a loved one or our own illness for that matter with love and compassion.   So please feel free to post here if you are feeling sad or if you have a happy positive story to share about being sick and getting well, we would love to hear that too.

I wanted to make sure I thanked Pumba for the inspiration for this board.....she is there for me when I need to talk and I want to be there for others when they need the same compassion.


----------



## pumba

I am glad that you all have this board.


----------



## NHAnn




----------



## snappy

This was a brilliant idea.  Count me in!!


----------



## Pea-n-Me

Wonderful to have. It's so helpful to talk to others who've had similar experiences. I wish you well!


----------



## The Mystery Machine

What a great idea and with the holiday's here some of need some "coping" for sure. My MIL is coming and we are cleaning house.


----------



## liznboys

Thank you Mackey Mouse!


----------



## rie'smom

This is such a great idea for a board!!! Thank-you.


----------



## momrek06

WELL ONCE AGAIN THE


----------



## paigevz

Wow.  I'm overcome. Thanks.


----------



## JunieJay

Awesome idea Marsha!  Thanks!


----------



## SunFloridaDisney

Great idea, great place to come and share.


----------



## Minniespal

This is such a wonderful idea for an board and a welcome addition to the Dis.


----------



## Ware Bears

What an excellent idea.


----------



## Cyrano

What a great idea


----------



## safetymom

What a wonderful idea.


----------



## alisonbestford

Fantastic


----------



## jjk

what a lovely idea


----------



## luvsmickeymouse

Macky Mouse, I dont' know you personally but you seem to me as a wonderful strong person.  You have a kind word to say on every one of these threads.  you are going through so much right now, and still you make the time to comment on as many of these threads as you can.  Hugs to you.


----------



## Seagully

Hello, I'm new to disboards but have already felt very welcome and am enjoying the disney feel of the site. Everyone calls me Seagully, it's my disney pirate nick name- So i'll stick with that for now. I'm 16 years old and 5 years ago I was diagnosed with chronic myeloid leukemia. I was only a child then, still am I suppose. But I have grown alot since. I was hospitalized for a few weeks than was able to go home and still be treated. At first the three times a week doctor appointments were frustrating to the fullest, I hated going, didn't understand cancer and would throw the biggest fits for my mum. I now enjoy visiting the doctors who are still working hard and doing their very best to help me. I was first introduced to disney 3 years ago, living in England. I visited Disneyland Paris on a trip provided for me and other cancer patients at the health center i attended, I had the most wonderful experience and I would never forget it. The Disney Magical feeling can truly change a persons life, and for that I am grateful. I can go into so many details about that wonderful trip, but it will have to wait for another time. Earlier this year I moved to the United States for medicine 'experiments' I have yet to try and quite frankly am scared to the bone. My mum says it will only help, and i trust the doctors who say i won't make it to adultery and yet are still giving me the best support and help they can. What do I have to lose? For those of you out there like me i have two words: enjoy life. Enjoy life to the fullest, have fun, laugh, smile, be with the ones you love and if for some reason you feel like running down main street screaming 'i am free' goodness sake do it! and if you want to spend every waking moment in a disney park taking in that everlasting feeling of happiness, do it! Give mickey mouse the biggest hug, scream your voice out on a thrilling roller coaster and dance with a parade! Sing with the pirates! Just have fun, that goes for everyone. I plan on doing all of the above in 2 weeks when i visit Disneyland Resort for the first time. I have my good days and my bad days but disney always has a way of making me smile, and when i'm not dreaming of disney or in a disney park i can go to vmk (virtual magic kingdom) and the feeling still last even when i'm sitting in a hospital bed during chemotherapy, i can log on there and shoot ships, talk with great friends and even ride my favorite peter pan ride. I may not make it in this world as long as others, but i can say I am enjoying life and I'd like to thanks disney for making all my dreams come true.


----------



## NicoleDisneyFan

Thank you for this board, it helps!


----------



## ChrislovesMinnie

Thank you for all that you do in making this board available and for the time you take making sure everything is okay.

Your work is very much appreciated.


----------



## Mama Lilo

Have received my modified 'bed sentence' during my pregnancy and am going nuts. Thanks for this and i hope to connect with many of you especially if you understand my pain! 4 more months to go! Woot! Woot!


----------



## Dreamer2012

Not sure if this is the right place to post this but I am just so heartbroken over the "antics" of one of my children. I am the mother of 5 ranging from 14 -25 - the second born a daughter has broken my heart and I am having a difficult time coming to terms and excepting that we no longer have a relationship. we had been soo close for 21+ YEARS I never dreamt this would happen. I am hoping to hear from some other mothers and their experiences in this area and maybe a few happy endings - and maybe a few from those who did not get the happy ending but found a way to cope.... thanks....


----------



## Disneypig

pumba said:


> I am glad that you all have this board.


I miss you Marsha every time I am in the dining room and see your moose that you sent me..


----------

